
Ask HN: How do you decide your cloud provider - jmspring
I&#x27;ve engaged with a number of startups over the years (as well as one&#x27;s I&#x27;ve been part of) and the answer to the above question is either:<p>- it&#x27;s what we know<p>or<p>- it provides what&#x27;s needed<p>My specific question is more around choosing one of the larger &quot;clouds&quot; - heroku, digital ocean, azure, aws, google, etc.<p>Do cost, features, etc. play into it?
======
recmend
Price efficiency, Stability, Optimized for developer time and not operational
costs, aka capabilities.

I've used AWS, GCloud, DO in production and Heroku for side projects.

